# Does anyone have a Shadowcast 18 near Ocala, Fl?



## flatout87 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'd like to see one in person. I'm thinking of getting one if I decide to sell my boat.

-Tony


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------

